# 74' Stingray junior needs love



## Schwinny (Jun 3, 2022)

MJ504466
Slightly bent fork. Seat post spread but not ripped. Bendix 70. 20" side stamped S7s
All the rest is as you would find behind a garage in Iowa. All spinny things spin.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 3, 2022)

$100


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 4, 2022)

Deal.


----------

